#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  > ΕΤΑΑ: Βιβλιάρια υγείας και συνταγολόγια νέου τύπου ΤΣΜΕΔΕ

## Xάρης

Σε εφαρμογή τέθηκε από την *1η Οκτωβρίου του 2011* η ηλεκτρονική συνταγογράφηση και το ηλεκτρονικό scanning των συνταγών στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, οπότε οι ασφαλισμένοι θα πρέπει άμεσα *να προμηθευτούν τα βιβλιάρια υγείας και συνταγολόγια νέου τύπου*. Για την προμήθεια των νέων βιβλιαρίων και συνταγολογίων, οι ασφαλισμένοι θα πρέπει να προσκομίσουν:
Δύο (2) φωτογραφίες,Το παλιό βιβλιάριο υγείας και το συνταγολόγιο που έχουν ήδη στην κατοχή τους,Τον αριθμό Α.Μ.Κ.Α. (χωρίς τον αριθμό Α.Μ.Κ.Α. δε θα εκδίδονται ούτε θα αντικαθίστανται πλέον βιβλιάρια υγείας και συνταγολόγια, ακόμα και για τα νεογέννητα.
Οι ασφαλισμένοι ενημερώνονται επίσης ότι θα πρέπει να κρατήσουν τα παλιά τους βιβλιάρια, δεδομένου ότι ενδέχεται να ζητηθούν από το
Ε.Τ.Α.Α. για έλεγχο. 

Για την καλύτερη εξυπηρέτηση των ασφαλισμένων που επιθυμούν να προμηθευτούν τα νέα βιβλιάρια υγείας και προκειμένου να αποφευχθεί -κατά το δυνατόν- ο συνωστισμός, αλλάζει ο τρόπος συναλλαγής, η οποία θα διεξάγεται με το *σύστημα των τηλεφωνικών ραντεβού*. 

*Τηλέφωνο συνεννόησης (Θεσσαλονίκη):* 2310.260.702, 2310.271.504, 2310.281.692

----------

atanasio, niandr

----------


## atanasio

το τλφ ραντεβου ισχυει και για αθηνα? ξερει κανεις ?

----------

